# Hunter Safety System



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

How many of you guys use one? I just bought a Pro Series 2X/3X tonight on Cabela's. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I use an HSS, for me it is sort of uncomfortable but once you're all setup in the stand its alright. Only bad thing I have ever heard it is that if you fall the leg straps slide up, and well you can finish the rest.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have the Hunter Safety System Realtree Pro Series, I like it but I think I'd rather have the HSS that is only the straps but the one I have is fine.


----------



## EFS64 (Aug 23, 2010)

I too have the HSS Realtree Pro harness. Its got a lot of pockets for you to hold everything you need, and its pretty comfortable. However, its pretty hot wearing it this time a year. Worth the money I'd say.


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

Good deal, sounds like I hopefully made a good buy.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

i use muddy my dad is sponeser by it


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i don't use a harness... probably never will either, i don't higher than like 15ft and thats in a ladder stand with a rail..


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

N7709K said:


> i don't use a harness... probably never will either, i don't higher than like 15ft and thats in a ladder stand with a rail..


Well i hope you never fall.. i climb ladder stands without one most times but I always try to be really careful because its possiblw to seriously hurt yourself from 15'


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Dwill said:


> Well i hope you never fall.. i climb ladder stands without one most times but I always try to be really careful because its possiblw to seriously hurt yourself from 15'


+1, even if you're 15 feet from the ground you could fall and land on your elbow or something and seriously injure yourself, if you haven't fallen yet chances are that you will. I definitely recommend wearing a safety harness especially if you ever hunt out of a climber stand.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i have a HSS pro series and i like it but its kinda heavy i wish i would of went with a muddy or something cause its just real heavy


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm gonna hunt from the ground.

Treestands/safety harnesses/ etc are waaaay too expensive for my family.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> i have a HSS pro series and i like it but its kinda heavy i wish i would of went with a muddy or something cause its just real heavy


next time try a muddy the are super light are hard to get them tangled up too.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i know its dangerous to fall, but the way i see it.. i have extra stuff to get in the way on the way up and if i do fall i better be able to pull myself back before i pass out from lack of circulation


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

N7709K said:


> i know its dangerous to fall, but the way i see it.. i have extra stuff to get in the way on the way up and if i do fall i better be able to pull myself back before i pass out from lack of circulation


But it will prolly take a few min to pass out from lack of circulation and i know within seconds I can pull myself up... so i'd rather risk that than fall, I also know that you can jump from around 15' (I've actually done it before) but FALLING means that you dont know whats happening so you dont have the time to get your feet under you.


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

i have somthing similar but it is a little older than the HSS............... i heard that they are really nice and light, would buy one but i dont have the money for one


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

just bought the HSS Pro series from cabelas today as well. Seems to be well made and durable. Lots of pockets!


----------

